# Interesting predicament...



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

So I was cleaning my Remington Sportsman 78 .223 today at lunch. Now, either that hasn't happened in a long time, or I never did what I did the way I did it today (does that make sense?)

A little history on the weapon. The gun was purchased used about 10 years ago. Being a naive high-schooler, I trusted the guy behind the counter at Gander Mountain to know what he was talking about. Since then, I've discovered a few things about the gun. First, it OBVIOUSLY has been modified from factory. The trigger on it is so light it scares the crap out of me when I pull the trigger (not necessarily a bad thing). Second, whoever owned it did some other modifications, such as adding glass bedding to the stock. In short, the gun definitely is not stock (as I was told).

While coyote hunting last weekend, I took a spill when I walked into a ditch and wound up waist deep in snow. Figuring the gun likely could use a cleaning after that, I disassembled it and got to work with the bore scrubber.

On every other firearm I own, I spray the bore scrubber wherever I feel it needs it, with little regard about where the liquid lands. Composite or wood stock, doesn't matter, and I've never had a problem.

Today was no different. Then I noticed something: my gun was sticky. Grabbing a rag, I tried to wipe up the stickiness...and came up with the gray finish of my stock.

Up until this point, I had assumed my stock was composite, since it was gray. My first thought was that it actually was wood and was painted to look composite. To investigate this theory, I sprayed more bore scrubber on the finish and wiped it off. Eventually I believe I got right down to the composite material.

So can anyone tell me what the heck is going on? And why has this never happened before in the 10 years I've owned it? I mean, I'm pretty meticulous on how I clean my guns, so I can't imagine a bit of bore scrubber hasn't gotten on the stock in the past. Also, and idea what I should do next? Currently, there is a large spot that I tried to clean (woops) as well as a ton of drip lines. I'm guessing the stock needs to be stripped and refinished...but since when do composite stocks need to be finished in the first place? And as far as I can tell, yes, it is composite...or some form of artificial material. It definitely is NOT wood.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you using "Gun Scrubber" in the white spray can, or some thing else? The Gun Scrubber I use comes in two varieties, one safe for synthetic stocks, and one that supposedly isn't. I can easily see where that stuff could react with composite material and "melt" it. The stuff does a number on your skin!!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yup, that's the one. I use it on my synthetic 870 express super mag all the time and have never had a problem. The stocks must be of different material maybe?

I've never had it react with my skin before, however...


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Perhaps your stock had been painted at one time? Some of the harsher cleaners will do a number on paint if your not careful.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Spray some of the synthetic safe on your hand, then spray a little of the non synthetic safe stuff on your hand and see if you can feel the difference. I know I can, but maybe I am just too sensitive? 

I haven't used it on the firearm you are using it on, but I have taken paint off and also gotten sticky residue like you talked about when cleaning a synthetic stocked Rem 700 before I used the synthetic safe can.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I spoke with a gunsmith yesterday and he confirmed what you guys said. That Gun Scrubber is some NASTY stuff! My stock is pretty much ruined, at least aesthetically, so I guess that gives me reason to do the camo spray job I've been rolling around in my mind for some time. Yay for projects!


----------

